# Weed smells and tastes like grass



## Priest (Aug 10, 2010)

Long story short I had to cut my plants a little early because of time restrictions. Anyways I'm having some trouble with my purple kush I let it hang dry for 5 1/2 days until it seemed almost too dry then stuck it in a jar for curing. I have been curing and burping the jar for 4 days now and it still has that "grassy" smell to it. I've never grown a kush so I was unsure if thats just how they smell so I smoked it last night.  it didn't burn too well and even though I smoked double the amount I normally do I just got a light buzz. 

Will potency increase as it drys more? 

How can I fix the grassy smell/taste?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 10, 2010)

Harvesting early will give you grassy tasting, low potency weed.

There wont be much you can do about it, although a good curing might help some.

4 days in the jar would probably not be enough time to make much difference.

Might take a week or two for the harshness to fade a bit.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> Harvesting early will give you grassy tasting, low potency weed. There wont be much you can do about it..[/QUOTE
> 
> very correct thats the reason for the lawn grass smell.


----------



## Priest (Aug 10, 2010)

I had two plants I cut. The Blue dream came out good but the purple kush sucks to be honest and like you said not much I can do about it. So I'm thinking of selling it to someone else. What if I went down to a dispensary picked up some really really potent stuff and ground it together with kush would that help the potency or just make it taste worse?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 10, 2010)

You need to properly cure it first. Potency, taste and smell are all improved through curing, 4 days is nothing, try like 4 weeks.....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 10, 2010)

4 weeks will help, but harvesting early, well your not going to get max potency nor flavor. Flavor really explodes in the last few weeks of 12/12


darkdestruction420 said:


> You need to properly cure it first. Potency, taste and smell are all improved through curing, 4 days is nothing, try like 4 weeks.....


----------



## rickman33 (Aug 10, 2010)

In my experience, the Kush (Mostly Sativa) takes more time to mature. The blue dream (mostly Indica) may have been riper, though they were grown next to each other.


----------



## Priest (Aug 10, 2010)

Blue dream is a Sativa, Kush is indica but yes the kush does take longer to mature. I checked the trichomes before I did and it showed smoky so I figured it was ok. Ah guess I was wrong


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

dude the blue dream shoulda been way behind the purple kush.....blue dream is a sativa/haze it takes a lil while longer to reach the peak


----------



## Priest (Aug 10, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> dude the blue dream shoulda been way behind the purple kush.....blue dream is a sativa/haze it takes a lil while longer to reach the peak


I know! Weird right?  Thats what I thought but I checked the trichomes and blue dream was smoky with amber and kush was smoky heres the pics


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

Priest said:


> I know! Weird right? View attachment 1091438View attachment 1091443 Thats what I thought but I checked the trichomes and blue dream was smoky with amber and kush was smoky heres the pics


damn that blue dreams gonna have some fire couch lock with those ambers congrats, thats strange it finished earlier. could it of kicked in a couple of weeks earlier than the pk?


----------



## Priest (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know what happened  the only thing I think of is maybe the bushmaster nutrient I gave them changed something. (Took one dose for blue, 3 for purple to stop vertical stretching) I haven't smoked the blue dream yet (will soon) but gave it to a couple friends they said it was club quality which is awesome since this is my first grow.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, in terms of trichome development you dont seem to have harvested to early, If a head buzz is what they are after people will chop on cloudy trichomes, not even waiting for the ambering much less the final few weeks when the plant really starts to reach its full potential swelling up.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 10, 2010)

that is wierd.. considering that Purple Kush is 100% indica .. shit should of been done in 7-8 weeks max...


----------



## Priest (Aug 10, 2010)

So other than what I'm doing is there anyway to remove the smell?


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 10, 2010)

orange peels? lemon peels? etc


----------



## fooster (Aug 11, 2010)

shit man try curing for 4 month


----------



## Clementine (Aug 11, 2010)

chilllll out . 
have a cigar . 
you harvested right .
your strain just takes longer to cure 
and get your kushy taste back .
let time heal your broken spirit. 
LMFAO. 
i heard that last line off a movie (; 
yopce


----------



## Oneton (Aug 11, 2010)

do you not think at some stage you might have got them mixed up?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright, first things first.

The deal with drying your buds, is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. You should ALWAYS test the stems.. which will tell you when its dry enough to start the curing process. The stem should break with minimum pressure.. and you should hear a nice crisp break/snap sound, which when this happens.. and it snaps.. it is then time to start the curing process. If the stem doesn't break.. and just bends.. then we know that there is still too much moisture inside the stem and inside the buds.. and in that case.. you should let them dry for a few more days.. until you get that 'crisp snap' from the stem(s). But again, until the stem will break.. the buds are will have to much moisture to start the curing process. I mean, sure you could go ahead and start the curing process.. however! Your just asking for mold/bacteria to invade your buds... So i suggest waiting until the stems break with minimum pressure.

Hope that helped you out man.. better luck next time!

peace.


----------



## Oneton (Aug 12, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Alright, first things first.
> 
> The deal with drying your buds, is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. You should ALWAYS test the stems.. which will tell you when its dry enough to start the curing process. The stem should break with minimum pressure.. and you should hear a nice crisp break/snap sound, which when this happens.. and it snaps.. it is then time to start the curing process. If the stem doesn't break.. and just bends.. then we know that there is still too much moisture inside the stem and inside the buds.. and in that case.. you should let them dry for a few more days.. until you get that 'crisp snap' from the stem(s). But again, until the stem will break.. the buds are will have to much moisture to start the curing process. I mean, sure you could go ahead and start the curing process.. however! Your just asking for mold/bacteria to invade your buds... So i suggest waiting until the stems break with minimum pressure.
> 
> ...


.......lol


----------



## Priest (Aug 13, 2010)

Oneton said:


> do you not think at some stage you might have got them mixed up?


Haha no the leaves are totally different 



ganjaluvr said:


> Alright, first things first.
> 
> The deal with drying your buds, is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. You should ALWAYS test the stems.. which will tell you when its dry enough to start the curing process. The stem should break with minimum pressure.. and you should hear a nice crisp break/snap sound, which when this happens.. and it snaps.. it is then time to start the curing process. If the stem doesn't break.. and just bends.. then we know that there is still too much moisture inside the stem and inside the buds.. and in that case.. you should let them dry for a few more days.. until you get that 'crisp snap' from the stem(s). But again, until the stem will break.. the buds are will have to much moisture to start the curing process. I mean, sure you could go ahead and start the curing process.. however! Your just asking for mold/bacteria to invade your buds... So i suggest waiting until the stems break with minimum pressure.
> 
> ...



I was planning on letting them go until the stems broke but 5 days into drying the only thing losing moisture was the buds. (I think it might have to do with the high humidity here) I also heard that drying till the stems break leaves the buds really dry, I like mine a little moist. As of now the buds smell way better and the smell might just be because it was so fresh. Will smoke again and let you know!


----------



## anonymuss (Aug 13, 2010)

these easy ones are always 4 pages long. 

every1 has 2 cents on when it comes to basics!


----------



## turdnugget420 (Aug 14, 2010)

I had same problem w/ last harvest, corrected it easily by giving it a nice cure for a month or two...they will rebound man, sounds like you had some quality plants.

Peace


----------



## deprave (Aug 14, 2010)

Most people say hanging untill the stem snaps is actually too long, you want to wait till just when the outside of the buds are crisp and than you start the cure, you will have better smell and taste that way. That is the way some very reputable people do it including DJ Short, I havent heard very many reputable people that go by the snap method unless you want to count jorge cervantes.


----------



## Priest (Aug 15, 2010)

deprave said:


> Most people say hanging untill the stem snaps is actually too long, you want to wait till just when the outside of the buds are crisp and than you start the cure, you will have better smell and taste that way. That is the way some very reputable people do it including DJ Short, I havent heard very many reputable people that go by the snap method unless you want to count jorge cervantes.


Totally agree. Just fyi solved my problem I just sold all of it and kept the Blue dream for myself


----------

